# Topics > Toys >  Face Bank, money eating piggy bank robot, Japan

## Airicist

Uploaded on Mar 21, 2008

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Feb 7, 2010




> This month The Morningstarr* is giving away a free, freakish, Face Bank money box.
> 
> The Face Bank is a freaky Japanese robotic piggy bank which eats your money. Sensors in the eyes of the Face Bank detect your proximity and it begins eagerly chewing in anticipation of you shoving your hard earned cash in its gob-hole. Luckily, the coins can be easily removed again so you can use the Face Bank as a money box for your loose change.
> 
> Using sensors in its eyes, the Face Bank knows when youre about to feed it a delicious coin and starts to chew expectantly. Just wedge the coin in Face Banks mouth and it will chew and swallow it up. Dont try to feed it your finger or sweets though, its only interested in keeping your coins safe.
> 
> Face Bank is hugely popular in Japan, where weird robots are highly sought after. The Face Bank uses a special PVC skin stretched over a number of electronic muscles to create a realistic chewing action. While at first the creepy monkey-like face may alarm you, once youve become accustomed to it it becomes irresistible and is a sure way of helping you save money.
> 
> Check out the video of the little critters in action.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Funny Robot Face and a finger

Published on Mar 7, 2012




> This robotic bank toy can eat coins, but it will gladly eat anything that it can touch. The good part is that it has no legs and no arms. Only the cute face that attracts innocent fingers of Japanese people. If this robot had legs, then this robot would rule the world. Japanese men are known to have lost their money to this toy. Be aware it is fast and can eat a lot of coins.
> 
> This funny robot toy is a mechanical tool, which can perform tasks. This funny robot is an electro-mechanical machine which is guided by an electronic brain. Funny robot toys can be autonomous, if they have legs that can walk. A funny robot toy is any object that can be used for playing games. Toys are usually associated with children and pets. Playing with toys is important for the social education of the young adults.
> 
> The face of this robot is soft and flexible. Some funny robots can have more than one funny face. The face of this funny robot is different in every box. Some faces are happy, some faces are sad. Some are attractive and other faces are less attractive. A humanoid robot can have a human body for the interaction with people, tools or the environment.
> 
> This piggy bank toy is a popular gift for men. It is the traditional for the accumulation and storage of coins. This funny robot toy can not talk, but the modern version of this funny toy can talk and ask questions. It can become wise and powerful, if the human teacher can guide the funny face robot into the path of fast personal growth.
> 
> One day, the funny robot toys will be in every home and every hotel room. The men will love them. The women will love the robots too. The funny robot faces will talk to the people and make the world to become more happy. Many young men and women love to kiss this funny robot face, the soft lips of this toy are perfect for kissing and funny games. Teenagers are concerned about kissing too much. They want to learn the kissing game, before meeting their husband or wife later in life.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

This face will eat your money...

Published on Oct 24, 2016

----------

